
Microsoft Confirms Windows 10 New Monthly Charge - Zikes
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/07/14/microsoft-confirms-windows-10-new-monthly-charge/#43af8d45dfab
======
stevecalifornia
Let me address two things: the content of the article and Forbes in general.

First, the article doesn't really cite anything-- but if you dig around you
find that what MSFT is doing is setting up a subscription model where if you
want to license Windows in enterprise as part of a subscription you can. MSFT
has world's most complex enterprise licensing schemes and this is just another
option.

Second, Forbes basically lets anyone contribute. They are cashing in on the
name recognition of Forbes with click-bait articles. Is it to much to ask for
professional articles? Perhaps one where facts are outlined and some amount of
research is gathered? Instead, the author seems to have grabbed a headline
from the Internet and then extrapolated that MSFT is on their way to charging
everybody-- with no evidence.

I'm sick of low-effort, crap journalism. It's not even journalism-- it's a
blog post under the guise of journalism.

------
dragonwriter
More accurate title: "Microsoft adding a monthly-charged tier to Windows
enterprise licensing options."

Horse's mouth source:
[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/07/12/annou...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/07/12/announcing-
new-subscription-options-for-windows-10-and-surface-for-businesses/)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yup, just like Office 365, or even the new subscription model to effectively
lease Surface tablets. This article takes a minor announcement of Windows
Enterprise being offered the same way, then spins into full-time FUD about the
notion that they'll do it to consumers. (Even if they did, people who got the
free upgrade already have their license, they'd never need to subscribe.)

------
WorldMaker
Moderators: Could we add "Enterprise" to the article title here on HN?

Subscription options on the Enterprise side are not new and not surprising in
the least. Windows has essentially always been a subscription for Enterprises
of certain sizes; this points to an expansion down to a next lower tier.
Again, not surprising.

The clickbait would have you believe this may eventually in some presupposed
future Microsoft may roll this out to consumers, but the article is
supposition at best and misdirection at worst.

(Everything I've read, including the Windows 10 EULA, seems very apparent that
Microsoft is "right sizing" the consumer Windows experience by making the de
facto experience [You buy a license Windows for the lifetime of a computer
with the purchase of that computer], because consumers didn't pay for
upgrades, into the reality of the experience, aligning it with other operating
systems, in that [You buy a license for the lifetime of a computer with the
purchase of that computer and that includes updates for the lifetime of that
computer].)

